# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  C.Nachado;Musiques populaires brésilliennes

## crisscross

For those looking for some latin style classical guitar/mandolin duos, I can recommend "Musique populaires brésilliennes" by Celso Machado http://www.amazon.com/Musiques-popul...celso+macchado
Originally written for flute and guitar, they work as well on mandolin and guitar.
I especially like the choros like Paçoca. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDactuX3cGE
Or Quebra Queixo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCEsnMSXUJs
They are all named after brasilian candies, so don't be surprised when you search a music video and find something like that instead http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMCCZcjwEyM;) :Wink:

----------

Mishkyn

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Good stuff. Celso is a terrific performer and has written some pretty challenging pieces for guitar in various combinations.

John Reischman has recorded Pacoca with John Miller. Reischman, Celso, and percussionist Sal Ferreras (all Vancouver lads) used to play together as a trio:

http://bcscene.ca/en/events/eventDetails.asp?eID=457

It was a hot band.

----------


## Mishkyn

Paçoca was one of the first choro I played... with the guitar ; and it's definitely a very beautiful piece.

This book is also good advice if you want to play choro, that you have no roda to go in the neighbourhood and that your fellow guitar player doesn't feel like adding a seventh string to his guitar. You'll find some good written accompaniment suitable for the 6 strings, what is pretty rare and can be so, a good introduction (although I didn’t say an easy one).

----------


## crisscross

The guitar part Paçoca is a good workout for the right hand thumb, wich kind of becomes a little lazy when playing strictly classical stuff on the guitar.
(Salut de Sarrebruck à Strasbourg)

----------

